# Imodium Plus Chewable format discontinued big problem



## ac2013

I am trying to help my dad who has suffered with crohn's disease since a teenager and completely intolerant to all medication and the only thing that slightly helped him was Imodium Plus in the chewable format. The chewable type has been discontinued now in every country globally. My dad cant take any other format as the other types contain different inactive ingredients and the chewable ones are the only type that he can split the dose as cant take a whole dose at once and also the chewable ones go into the blood stream the quickest.

I know that other crohn's sufferers share this problem and I am trying to get a list of names together of people that the chewable format being discontinued affects so that I can then pass this list on to the manufacturers McNeil part of Johnson & Johnson to demonstrate the need for this to be brought back onto the market. Please reply if you or anyone you know is affected by this


----------



## nogutsnoglory

Where was this available? I have never seen the chewable version just the tablets and liquid.


----------



## ac2013

In most countries they were available. McNeil say that they are still available in the USA, Canada & Ireland.  However I spent hours on the telephone to pharmacy chains in all of these countries and all that I spoke to had no stock and when they went on their ordering systems they were unable to order and said product was discontinued.

I have listed names below as in each of these locations they are called different things but all the same format chewable

USA
Imodium Multi Symptom Relief Chewable

CANADA
Imodium Advanced Chewable

Europe - Ireland
Imodium Plus Chewable


----------



## nogutsnoglory

The Imodium multi symptom doesn't work for me. I haven't found the Imodium AD standard tablets in over a year. It's upsetting because now everything is multi symptom. The only thing that works is the liquid because that's like the pill but in liquid form.


----------



## ac2013

the liquid doesnt work for my dad and he had a slight quality of life being able to eat a little bit more with the chewable format and now discontinued everywhere he is in a complete nightmare


----------



## UnXmas

There are some in the UK that are tablets which dissolve in your mouth called Imodium Instants.

I thought all types pretty much worked the same way except that some have an added ingredient to help with trapped wind?

Does he have to have Imodium or have you tried another anti-diarrhoea drug like Lomotil? Also you can get the generic loperamide (the same ingredient as Imodium) or does that not work? Loperamide comes in capsules and you can open the capsule and split the dose in half if necessary. I've never had to do that, but I just tried it to see if it would work, and it does.


----------



## ac2013

thank you for your message. He is so intolerant to literally everything and the chewable were the only things that agreed with him.  The other formats of imodium have the 2 active ingredients the same in all the varieties but the inactive list of ingredients in each varies greatly.

I actually got it wrong and its the chewable that goes into the blood stream slower than the others and this is what he he needs and perfect being able to split the dose.  All the others act too quickly and too hard to split doses and make him ill.

I just briefly looked up lomotil thanks for the advice - they are totally different ingredients compared to imodium so he better stay clear as I know it will make him really ill everything does.  Even his quarterly B12 injection that normally fo most instantly perks people up he is flat out in bed for a week.

Thanks though to people replying as I just dont know what to do about this


----------



## Lisa

They are available through amazon.com in the US.....


----------



## ac2013

really Pasobuff?? are the multi symptom relief chewable ones? 

Be great as temporary fix if I can get them for him...


----------



## Lisa

Here is just one example....lots of listings...

http://www.amazon.com/Imodium-Multi...1375119728&sr=8-1&keywords=immodium+chewables


----------



## ac2013

yes thanks I had a look earlier but my dad is very wary of getting a short term fix as will then be in this position again in a few months as they have been discontinued in America hence why they are being sold for so much on Amazon and these reviews below.  It seems a lot of people around the world have the same problem as my dad only getting on with the chewable imodium helping them.... Many thanks for your time looking for them though 

http://www.amazon.com/Imodium-Multi...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

The most helpful favorable review The most helpful critical review


6 of 6 people found the following review helpful

5.0 out of 5 stars IMODIUM, March 16, 2011

Imodium helps me alot as I have irritable Bowel Syndrome and get ver crammpy! Its a life saver! Why don't they have the chewables in the store anymore? Can't swallow those capsuls!
Thanks for offering them on Amazon!
Blondie
Help other customers find the most helpful reviews 
Was this review helpful to you? Yes No



5 of 5 people found the following review helpful

5.0 out of 5 stars found item, April 24, 2013

This review is from: Imodium Multi-Symptom Relief of Diarrhea, Mint, 42-Count Chewable Tablets (Health and Beauty)

We have looked all over for the chewable but all stores we went to are not carrying this but only offer the caplet. We like this product when we are on the road and want the product that works faster and easier to consume.
Help other customers find the most helpful reviews 
Was this review helpful to you? Yes No



4 of 4 people found the following review helpful

5.0 out of 5 stars A God Sent..., November 6, 2010

This review is from: Imodium Multi-Symptom Relief of Diarrhea, Mint, 42-Count Chewable Tablets (Health and Beauty)

Can't live without it., or I would have no life. It's the only thing that get's me out of my house once a week. Gallbladder surgury destroyed my LIFE! Love...
Help other customers find the most helpful reviews 
Was this review helpful to you? Yes No



2 of 2 people found the following review helpful

2.0 out of 5 stars Free Market-Not, June 11, 2013

This review is from: Imodium Multi-Symptom Relief of Diarrhea, Mint, 42-Count Chewable Tablets (Health and Beauty)

Unfortunately you can no longer find this product at the normal drug and retail stores. So company like this are more than tripling the price and selling it on E-Bay and Amazon. Don't know how they are able to obtain when the average consumer can NOT. Product itself is the best on the market.
Help other customers find the most helpful reviews 
Was this review helpful to you? Yes No



1 of 1 people found the following review helpful

1.0 out of 5 stars The product is terrific, however I paid $13.49 for it at Targe almost 3 times cheaper!!!, May 5, 2013

This review is from: Imodium Multi-Symptom Relief of Diarrhea, Mint, 42-Count Chewable Tablets (Health and Beauty)

Again the product really, really works, just the price was ridiculous! The stores were out of it for awhile, next time I'll wait to buy when it comes back in stock at he local store.
Help other customers find the most helpful reviews 
Was this review helpful to you? Yes No



1 of 1 people found the following review helpful

5.0 out of 5 stars Hard to find anymore, April 25, 2013

This review is from: Imodium Multi-Symptom Relief of Diarrhea, Mint, 42-Count Chewable Tablets (Health and Beauty)

This product is the only thing that makes living with my IBS manageable. I have the 3rd kind or mixed type (IBS-M). I can go for weeks without issues. The flares in symptoms are unpredictable. If it were not for this product there have been times/days when I would not have been able to leave the house. I cannot take the liquid it gives me SEVERE reflux/heartburn. The caplets do not work fast enough. The chewable multisymptom Imodium address the bloat, gas pain, and...well..you know...if you are using the product what else  The weird thing is that it can no longer be purchased in most pharmacies or grocery stores anymore. No one seems to have an answer why. The only thing that stinks is that people are taking advantage of this...and now what use to cost $7.99 costs over $30. Sad to see that people have to make money off the misfortune of others. This product is great when you can find it.
Help other customers find the most helpful reviews 
Was this review helpful to you? Yes No



1 of 1 people found the following review helpful

5.0 out of 5 stars It does what most other anti-gas anti-diarrheal meds claim to do., January 5, 2013

This review is from: Imodium Multi-Symptom Relief of Diarrhea, Mint, 42-Count Chewable Tablets (Health and Beauty)

This product in this form seems to work best and faster in my body. I know everyone is different and this is the result I get frm this specific product in ths specific chewable tablet form.
Help other customers find the most helpful reviews 
Was this review helpful to you? Yes No



1 of 1 people found the following review helpful

4.0 out of 5 stars Imodium Chewables, September 14, 2012

This review is from: Imodium Multi-Symptom Relief of Diarrhea, Mint, 42-Count Chewable Tablets (Health and Beauty)

I was happy to find this product through Amazon.com, as it seems scarce in the stores. Also the 42 pills per package is great in contrast to the 20 count in the stores. For me the pleasantly flavored chewables work, where some of the other Imodium products do not. The only downside is the price & the packaging. It is diffcult to remove the individual chewables from the protective packaging.
Help other customers find the most helpful reviews 
Was this review helpful to you? Yes No



1 of 1 people found the following review helpful

5.0 out of 5 stars works great, March 3, 2010

This review is from: Imodium Multi-Symptom Relief of Diarrhea, Mint, 42-Count Chewable Tablets (Health and Beauty)

This product works great and fast. Gets rid of cramping fast so you can go about your day and feel better. Convenient in this form but has a slight bad after taste.
Help other customers find the most helpful reviews 
Was this review helpful to you? Yes No



5.0 out of 5 stars Hard to find, July 28, 2013

This review is from: Imodium Multi-Symptom Relief of Diarrhea, Mint, 42-Count Chewable Tablets (Health and Beauty)

This product goes where you go with ease and it is hard to find in the stores, why I do not know but we depend on having some in the vehicle and some in the house.


----------

